# Exklusiv für PCGH-Leser: Roccat-Produkte bis zu 25 Prozent günstiger als im Preisvergleich [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (15. Februar 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Exklusiv für PCGH-Leser: Roccat-Produkte bis zu 25 Prozent günstiger als im Preisvergleich [Anzeige]*

					Aktuell bieten wir im Computec-Shop Geräte von Roccat konkurrenzlos günstig an. Falls Sie also eine neue Maus oder Tastatur suchen, finden Sie sicherlich kein besseres Angebot.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Exklusiv für PCGH-Leser: Roccat-Produkte bis zu 25 Prozent günstiger als im Preisvergleich [Anzeige]*


----------



## mrindividual83 (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Exklusiv für PCGH-Leser: Roccat-Produkte bis zu 25 Prozent günstiger als im Preisvergleich [Anzeige]*

Nach dem Titel habe ich mich angesprochen gefühlt. Nach dem Text dann nicht mehr. Für mich stinkt das nach Bildzeitung. Erst im Text was vom Abo schreiben. Ich warte lieber auf die Ryos, das mechanische Keyboard das demnächst erscheint


----------



## al007 (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Exklusiv für PCGH-Leser: Roccat-Produkte bis zu 25 Prozent günstiger als im Preisvergleich [Anzeige]*

Wo steht da was von Abo ?
Man kann die Produkte ganz normal im Computec-Shop kaufen.


----------



## mrindividual83 (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Exklusiv für PCGH-Leser: Roccat-Produkte bis zu 25 Prozent günstiger als im Preisvergleich [Anzeige]*

Les noch mal genau


----------



## keinnick (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Exklusiv für PCGH-Leser: Roccat-Produkte bis zu 25 Prozent günstiger als im Preisvergleich [Anzeige]*

Musste auch erst 3 x schauen aber ja stimmt. Oben rechts: "Für Abonnenten gibt es diverse Produkte besonders günstig." Ein wenig "unauffällig"


----------



## __n00B (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Exklusiv für PCGH-Leser: Roccat-Produkte bis zu 25 Prozent günstiger als im Preisvergleich [Anzeige]*

Warum kann man nur über Rechnung bestellen?


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Exklusiv für PCGH-Leser: Roccat-Produkte bis zu 25 Prozent günstiger als im Preisvergleich [Anzeige]*

Also das Angebot gilt definitiv nicht nur für Abonnenten. Im Computec-Shop kann ja auch jeder ganz normal bestellen.


----------



## keinnick (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Exklusiv für PCGH-Leser: Roccat-Produkte bis zu 25 Prozent günstiger als im Preisvergleich [Anzeige]*

Danke für die Klarstellung und wie ich sehe, steht oben rechts unter der Grafik nun "Im Computec-Shop besonders günstig" statt "Für Abonnenten..."


----------



## crusherd (19. Februar 2013)

Gleich mal die kone xtd bestellt, um meine alternde sidewinder x8 abzulösen. 

Mal schauen wie sich die neue schlägt.

Gruß
crusherd


----------



## jovialgent81 (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Exklusiv für PCGH-Leser: Roccat-Produkte bis zu 25 Prozent günstiger als im Preisvergleich [Anzeige]*

Hmm also wer Wert auf schnelle Lieferung legt, sollte wohl woanders bestellen. Seit letzten Freitag warte ich nun sehnsüchtig. Desweiteren muss man per Vorkasse bezahlen, obwohl beim Bezahlprozess "auf Rechnung" steht.


----------



## crusherd (28. Februar 2013)

jovialgent81 schrieb:


> Hmm also wer Wert auf schnelle Lieferung legt, sollte wohl woanders bestellen. Seit letzten Freitag warte ich nun sehnsüchtig. Desweiteren muss man per Vorkasse bezahlen, obwohl beim Bezahlprozess "auf Rechnung" steht.



Dem stimme ich vollkommen zu. Habe am 19.02 bestellt und eine Woche danach nach Anfrage wo die Sendung ist, erfahren, dass erst nach Bezahlung verschickt wird.


----------



## jovialgent81 (5. März 2013)

*AW: Exklusiv für PCGH-Leser: Roccat-Produkte bis zu 25 Prozent günstiger als im Preisvergleich [Anzeige]*

Schon ganz schön traurig. Bis Heute, fast anderthalb Wochen nach Bestellung und eine Woche nach Bezahlung habe ich weder die Maus noch irgendeine Reaktion erhalten. Kann also jedem vom Kauf nur abraten.


----------



## crusherd (5. März 2013)

Ich hab heut meine Maus erhalten. Lag vor der Eingangstür, hat vllt. ein Nachbar hingelegt.


----------



## __n00B (6. März 2013)

*AW: Exklusiv für PCGH-Leser: Roccat-Produkte bis zu 25 Prozent günstiger als im Preisvergleich [Anzeige]*

Habe meine Maus gestern erhalten. Hat sich leider echt lange hingezogen ...


----------

